# My Homepage Doesnt Work! Helllp!



## Drastik (Oct 8, 2004)

Everytime i open up my homepage (ie) it says this :

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /forum/ on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.26+PH Server at musicpharm.com Port 80 (erbium.4ph.com)

This site is a forum and i asked the admin (on a different computer) if he had banned me, and he said no, he said it might be a computer problem....

Could this be workings of a evil virus?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 8, 2004)

Probably that site is using cookies and your computer is blocking them. Enable cookies for that address in the firewall and the browser.


----------



## Drastik (Oct 8, 2004)

No its still the same..... also the site worked when i had that windows firewall, and iv had it for 3 weeks now... suddenly the homepage stoped working last week.....


----------



## Lorand (Oct 8, 2004)

Did you installed SP2 last week?


----------



## Drastik (Oct 8, 2004)

no, about three weeks ago i think, a few days after it went on windows update


----------



## Drastik (Oct 8, 2004)

welllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppp11111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Drastik (Oct 10, 2004)

No One Will Help!!


----------



## YourDreamSystem (Oct 11, 2004)

I will!

I think that indexing is disabled on your domain. Please log into your site control panel and enable it.


----------



## Drastik (Oct 11, 2004)

YourDreamSystem said:
			
		

> I will!
> 
> I think that indexing is disabled on your domain. Please log into your site control panel and enable it.



No... it was working before, last week it stoped working. before then it was fine.
Al over a sudden it says i dont have permission to enter the site..


----------



## Lorand (Oct 11, 2004)

You could try this registry hack: http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=3282


----------



## YourDreamSystem (Oct 11, 2004)

also you may want to log into your websites control panel and chmod the files to 777 to ake sure all can view it.


----------



## Lorand (Oct 11, 2004)

I might get it wrong, but I think he's just a visitor and not the owner of that site...


----------



## Lorand (Oct 11, 2004)

Have you tried accessing that site with another browser?


----------



## WhaT (Oct 18, 2004)

can you ftp into where you are storing the forum. if you can then you can set the restrictions on who can view it. Make sure you have public checked in the property


----------



## Praetor (Oct 20, 2004)

Whats the webpage?


----------



## Lorand (Oct 20, 2004)

http://www.musicpharm.com/forum/
It works here...


----------



## jancz3rt (Oct 26, 2004)

*Gives me the same crap!*

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /forum/ on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.26+PH Server at musicpharm.com Port 80 (erbium.4ph.com)

Dunno why that is...

JAN


----------



## Lorand (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy crap, now the same error appears to me too...


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 26, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Holy crap, now the same error appears to me too...



Me neither I dont think it works for anyone


----------



## Lorand (Oct 26, 2004)

I wonder if that error has anything to do with this: http://www.giveupalready.com/showthread.php?p=68232


----------



## dansilva (Oct 27, 2004)

i tried the site too it just doesnt work for me either.


----------



## mark c (Oct 27, 2004)

Well ain't that dandy to find out it's something wrong with the site and not yr computer.


----------

